# How do I help my goat kid who has a tooth injury?



## Urban Goats (Jul 26, 2021)

I am a relatively new goat owner, and my 9 week old Nigerian dwarf kid recently turned up to feeding with a bloody mouth!!! Upon inspection I found out two to three of his front teeth seem to have been hit by something (maybe another kid playing?) but they hang out of his mouth in sort of a shape of a slash line (/). I’m going to get a photo tomorrow but I don’t know what to do! His mouth is no longer bleeding today (accident was yesterday) and he seems to be eating and drinking fine, but you can see his teeth outside of his mouth and it looks severely uncomfortable. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! (Sorry for the long text)


----------

